# New discovery in Mayo



## Topazgirl (May 1, 2014)

We discovered a new stopover in Mayo. It is on the site of the Hermitage Meditation Centre in Drummin outside Louisburgh. 
There is parking for about 5 vans on a very firm grass area. Access is available to water and electricity and they allow use of a kitchen and bathroom. They charge ten euro a night for parking with an option for breakfast (can't remember how much).
The setting is stunning, at the back of Croagh Patrick mountain, and the Western Way passes right outside the gate. It is a wooded setting with a little river running through it. Picnic area too with a fire pit. 
They don't allow waste water dumping or cassette emptying as they use composting toilets on the site and it is an organic farm. 
We loved this place as it has to be the quietest place we ever stayed in. It was totally different to anywhere we stayed as we usually like to be by the sea. 
We have already booked to go back in August. They said they may not be open in the autumn.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't find it on the map, can you be a bit more specific please. The name Meditation Centre conjures up an image of place where you sit cross legged , burn scented sticks and hum, it's not like that is it ?


----------



## Topazgirl (May 1, 2014)

Hi
. 
Whilst it is a meditation centre it is also a family home and the owners really just got on with their lives while we were there. At no time was there any suggestion that we join in any activity. We did go inside to look at the big meditation chapel that was built by the former owner. 
It was a very relaxed place. The parking area is at the side of the building surrounded by trees and quite private. 

We were told that the door to the kitchen was open if we wanted to use it, shown where the shower was and were left to ourselves. There didn't seem to be any organised 'meditation' type activity while we were there. 

Because I am not subscibed here yet, I can post a link so if you use Facebook, you will find it as The Hermitage Meditation Centre. Or google it with Mayo at the end. I found a landline number on FB page it is 098 37672. 
Hope this is helpful. 


TG


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you, I see it is that sort of place then. I won't knock it as I have never tried it but curiosity might get the better of me next time I am passing. 
Daughter and I walked most of the way up Croagh Patrick years ago but the wet mist rolled in and we had to go back down. Promised each other we would return and finish it one day.


----------

